# Check engine light on, TCS/Stabili track light



## Dandersen110 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a 2012 Chevy cruze with 70,000 miles. I was driving the other day and my check engine light came on followed by the stabili track and TCS light. When the car is idled, it pulses/shakes like it's about to die. When accelerating the gear won't switch over until it hits 6000-7000 rpms. The manual drive is stuck at 3000 rpms and doesn't seem to be working. When the car is in park the rpms stay anywhere between 1000-2000 rpms. There are 3 different codes the car is reading currently but don't have the codes on hand. Any idea what it may be? Anyone with similar problems?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable

"With this condition, the following effects are possible: the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; the turn signal sound may not be heard; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. Power steering assist may also be lost, and greater effort may be needed to turn the steering wheel at low speeds or while the vehicle is stopped. "

The good news:
"This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. "

Get yourself to a dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Although you should address the negative cable, your description is more in line with a failed PCV valve built into the cam cover.
In particular the rough, erratic idle as well as the delayed upshifts.
This is a power train covered component……the dealer should also inspect the intake manifold for a stuck vacuum valve at this time….also a power train component.

If you are OK with a bit of sluthing, remove the coil cover and start the engine. There is a circular disc area of the cam cover now exposed.
On the side of the disc area, locate a small, like 1/32" small, port.
Place your fingertip over the port……if the idle settles down and you can feel vacuum, the PCV has failed as described.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PCV can cause stabili track and TCS light? It sure would explain the idle.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Warning lights that follow a CEL may or may not indicate a actual secondary concern…..

In this case, I don't dispute the possibility of the ground cable resistance contributing to a problem……however, I am pointing out the need to address the CEL and attendant drivability problem before giving the cable issue any attention.

The OP may be experiencing two independent failures…..both require dealer involvement for warranty purposes.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

O2 sensor codes? With an engine idling that rough, 3,000 maximum RPM sure sounds like a misfire. Alternator is also jumping around with erratic voltages that can affect other components.

Still clean my spark plugs about every 15K miles with my walnuts shell blaster but also hearing about coil failures. Also like to do a compression check, super easy on this engine. A fun job on the Cruze, how about some vehicles where it takes a half a day just to remove one spark plug?

Cleaning battery terminals is also a routine job, need that to dampen transients from that alternator. Five computer systems on these cars, need a very clean voltage to operate satisfactory, use the word, glitch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandersen110 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy cruze with 70,000 miles. I was driving the other day and my check engine light came on followed by the stabili track and TCS light. When the car is idled, it pulses/shakes like it's about to die. When accelerating the gear won't switch over until it hits 6000-7000 rpms. The manual drive is stuck at 3000 rpms and doesn't seem to be working. When the car is in park the rpms stay anywhere between 1000-2000 rpms. There are 3 different codes the car is reading currently but don't have the codes on hand. Any idea what it may be? Anyone with similar problems?


Hi Dandersen110,

We’re sorry to hear about your Cruze’s acceleration concerns. Although we are not able to provide a technical resolution, we would be more than happy to contact a dealership on your behalf to have this looked at. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, preferred dealer and contact information. Wishing you the best!

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

